# What's Biting at Gulf Shores?



## bigtruck_bigtrouble (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm heading down to Gulf Shores tommorrow and staying til Sunday. I was wondering what fish were biting good and where. We are taking the 17' aluminum bass boat so I don't want to get out in the ocean too far. I am comfortable with The Little Lagoon, Fish River, and Weeks Bay.  I have caught reds, specs, and white(sand) trout down there before but I am open to fishing for other species in different locations.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble (Apr 6, 2009)

Well Friday we fished the Intercostal Waterway and only caught a spec and a cat, both were East of The Warf. We took out and put in at the Little Lagoon and caught one more spec and 2 croakers. Saturday we decided to fish with shrimp and squid. We put in where Weeks Bay dumps into Mobile Bay and only caught one or two croakers so we went back to the Lagoon.  There we caught a bunch of pinfish and croakers. No trout the second day.  Weather wasn't great and we were sick and tired of those little fish stealing our bait so we called it a day.


----------



## How2fish (Apr 6, 2009)

Try the Big Lagoon area near Robinson Island..if you have a GPS let me know and I can PM you a couple of numbers..good luck


----------



## How2fish (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic311973-15-1.aspx


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks H2F,
I found that website after I had already posted my question on here and it was very helpful.  Thanks for the offer on the GPS coordinates but but we don't have that sophisticated technology yet. We just stay where we can see the bank and "triangulate" the good spots haha


----------



## How2fish (Apr 7, 2009)

If you have a boat I can give u directions to a couple of places in/near Big Lagoon..let me know and I can give you my cell #


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble (Apr 8, 2009)

The Big Lagoon is on the wrong side of the state line for me. I have the annual bama salt liscense and I just can't justify spending more money on another out-of-state liscense so I'm going to stick to the Alabama side. Thank you for the help though!


----------



## How2fish (Apr 9, 2009)

No problem I hope you have a blast good luck !


----------

